
An open-source formatting library {fmt} version 7.0 released - vitaut
https://github.com/fmtlib/fmt/releases/tag/7.0.0
======
vitaut
It implements nearly all of C++20 std::format:
[https://fmt.dev/dev/api.html#compatibility-with-c-20-std-
for...](https://fmt.dev/dev/api.html#compatibility-with-c-20-std-format)

